# The updated vivarium for my Blood Python! :)



## Gazlightning1987 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, thought i would share my setup for my blood python with you all. Hope you enjoy:

I am currently using an AHS 150w Heater unit with guard to keep the warm end at 30-31oC (it says 28oC because the sensor is placed a third of the way across the viv, so that its slightly warmer closer to the heater and cooler away from the sensor)

Got 2 large hides for him so that he can grow into them, should last him about 8 - 12 months i would say.

X-large drinking pool, as they drink a lot and love to bathe in it from time to time, so has to fit his whole body in.

X-Large sandblasted log/branch, 2 large trailing plants that he also loves to hide under.

Orchid bark as subrate, only just switched to this as the humidity was falling under 50% with aspen, however i sprayed the viv at the same time as putting this new one in, so the humidity is a little high atm, aiming for 60-70%.

And the enclosure is a vivexotic VX36 




























All in all the total cost was around £350 to setup. So for any potential snake owners, or specifically blood owners, this is what i would recommend. If anybody has any comments, feel free


----------



## ricey (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazlightning1987 said:


> Hi everyone, thought i would share my setup for my blood python with you all. Hope you enjoy:
> 
> I am currently using an AHS 150w Heater unit with guard to keep the warm end at 30-31oC (it says 28oC because the sensor is placed a third of the way across the viv, so that its slightly warmer closer to the heater and cooler away from the sensor)
> 
> ...


 
Very nice:2thumb:


----------

